# Sturgeon hatch Timing??



## Stephen (Jan 5, 2003)

Guys,
How does the Sturgeon compare to the Ausable (North Branch) in terms of hatch timing. I assume they are a week or two behind but I'd like some confirmation. I'm fishing it in mid-June and was wondering if the drakes may be out by then. Thanks for the help.
Steve


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

The hatches are a little later and more unpredictable (and sometimes unreliable) compared to the AuSable system, where you can set a watch to the drake and hex hatches.

Mid-June, at least there are always some caddis fluttering around if there isn't a spinner fall


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

They are not that much later. Less than a week most years. Heck most of the rivers in the U.P. are only about 1-2 weeks later. Most rivers start to catch up to each other by the time drakes and hex fly. I usually follow the hex from lower Michigan to Upper and then sometimes in to Canada. Giving myself about a 3 week period to get the beginning of the hex hatch in each "zone". 

Also note that there are several varieties of hex. There are some that hatch much later. 3-4 weeks in the same "zone". But there are not many rivers that have the later hatching hex. (Can't remember the Latin name for the later hatching, but you can Google it).

As already stated, there are not many river systems as predictable as the Ausable as far as the hatch.


----------



## fliesonly-fontinalis (Apr 12, 2004)

Depending on where you fish the stream, the hatches and water will vary greatly. Could be deep holes, fast riffles, log filled stretches, to nearly 'spring creek' type areas. The Sturgeon runs cold. Often, a bit of sunshine or cloudiness can trigger a particular hatch. Best plan is to be prepared for anything. The early warm temps have brought about nearly any bug on a given day. Rarely is there a continual rise to a specific hatch. The fish are mostly opportunistic due to the sporadic hatches. Spot, stalk, and hope. It's a tough river, but has some fine fish.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

fliesonly-fontinalis said:


> Rarely is there a continual rise to a specific hatch. The fish are mostly opportunistic due to the sporadic hatches. Spot, stalk, and hope. It's a tough river, but has some fine fish.


You can say THAT again.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

THe DNR ruined that river as far as bugs go 10 years ago. Thats why the hatches on that river are sparse and terribly unreliable.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 5, 2003)

How did that happen?


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

The dnr dumped Lamprycide in the river for what reason none of us that fished it can figure out and miscalculated the dose. In other words they poisoned the river, killed the bugs and its never been the same. That river used to have hatches similar to what the Ausable does now with the excetion of drakes and hex.


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

I believe it was once poisoned off(treated?) for whirling disease sometime in the 1970's or early 80's. 
Haven't heard about a poisoning 10 years ago- back then I was still doing well on the river. The mayfly hatches usually aren't anything to write home about though.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

It could have been during the late 80's. Cant remember exactly when. What I do remember is awesome hendricksons and blanket hatches of caddis.


----------

